# Keyboard shortcut for scrolling



## davidgp (Feb 4, 2013)

This isn't about developing per se, but I do encounter a need for this while developing my photos... Is there a keyboard shortcut to scroll the left and right panels?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 4, 2013)

davidgp said:


> This isn't about developing per se, but I do encounter a need for this while developing my photos... Is there a keyboard shortcut to scroll the left and right panels?


In Windows, there is a concept called "hasFocus" The LR app has three panes.  The left and right have the panels in them. Normally the arrow keys controle movement in the window that has focus. But in LR they only work on the center (main) pane. AFAIK, only the scroll wheel and mouse on the scroll bar control scrolling in LR. And then the Mouse only acts on the 'pane' that currently has focus.  You give the side panes focus by clicking in them.


----------



## Norfolk Lad (Feb 18, 2013)

You could avoid the need to scroll by using Solo mode and learn the simple keyboard commands for the different modules - Ctrl+1 for Basic, Ctrl+2 for the next and so on.


----------



## davidgp (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm already using Solo mode, but when using my laptop screen (instead of my desktop monitor) I only have a 13" screen so even Solo Mode requires some scrolling.

I have a mobile mouse with a scroll wheel.  I think I need to get into the habit of using it whenever I'm away from my desk.


----------

